# Midwife tomorrow



## Laura22 (Aug 19, 2010)

PLEASE help me think of some questions to ask! My brain keeps drawing blanks lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2010)

1 Is everything going OK with my pregnancy? 
2 What can I do to help my baby grow healthily and stay fit and well myself? 
3 What screening or diagnostic tests for abnormalities are available and when will I have my first scan? 
4 What are my options for where to give birth and what types of birth can I have, for example, home birth or waterbirth? 
5 When should I book in for antenatal classes and are there any pregnancy exercise or aquanatal classes I could join now?


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 19, 2010)

Should mention this is a home visit to my boyfriend's flat


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Should mention this is a home visit to my boyfriend's flat



Aw will you be ok to ask what you want in front of him?


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah no worries. He understands it's all part of the process.

Would of been at my house except my parents don't know yet.

Thanks for the question ideas Steffie. Any more just post them here and I'll bombard the midwife hehe!


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Yeah no worries. He understands it's all part of the process.
> 
> Would of been at my house except my parents don't know yet.
> 
> Thanks for the question ideas Steffie. Any more just post them here and I'll bombard the midwife hehe!



Just dont send her my way though lol.x


----------



## am64 (Aug 19, 2010)

try and get into a rapport with the midwife ask her
 if she will be a constant member of your team ...or will you be seeing different midwifes ...
ask about her ..the teams knowledge of T1 pregnancies or do you need referring on ...
if she uses any medical language you dont understand ask her to explain it or at least spell it and so you can do your own research ...
above all relax... you know your body and am sure the others with experience of T1 and pregnancy will come on soon ...did you know that this place was initialy started by admin ...who's on maternity leave ..


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 20, 2010)

Brilliant.... keep them coming!


----------



## rachelha (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow you have a midwife coming to see you - I am v impressed.  Is this a community midwife?  I still haven't seen one of them.

Questions:
how often will you be seen my consultants/hospital
what foods you should be avoiding
preg vitamins - do you need to take any.

Most of the other questions I can think of are diabetes related, so she would not know the answers to them


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 20, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Would of been at my house except my parents don't know yet.QUOTE]
> 
> Have you not had time or will they go mental.......


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 20, 2010)

Golly, i cannot believe either you are already seeing a midwife. Bearing in mind we are at the same amount of weeks...how are you feeling by the way?

You could double check with her how many weeks you are?
I am not too sure about asking too many question about the birth itself as its still so early days...theres a looooong time between now and then.
You could then focus on the here and now and ask about the first trimester and your care at this stage?
When will you get a first scan? (my first was at 12 weeks with my daughter but some T1's have earlier scans).

I have an appointment with the DSN on the 6th September (to get me in the system) as i am on holiday next week and then its bank holiday (all appointments here are on a Monday). I would ask about that too...seeing your DSN....this is probably more of a priority seeing your DSN than the midwife?

They will advise you about hypos/insulin/how often to test/when to test etc etc. Especially in the first trimester you may suffer hugely with hypos. I am well aware of all this from previous and have already reduced my insulin requirements everso slightly and is helping.

I hope this helps

Bernie xx


----------

